# New low tech setup



## Jhncf (7 Aug 2014)

I've set up my low tech tank, 2-3cm of Westland Aquatic Soil then some plastic mesh with about 3cm of large grain sand on top. I've planted a cryptocoryne wendtii, echinodorus red diamond, some bacopa australis, hydrocotyle sp Japan, a fern plant that I lost the card for (tropica plants) and I'm waiting on java moss being delivered. I have 24 watts of t5 lighting with a reflector, the tank was only set up yesterday. A few questions though, I have a HOB filter so there's no flow in the tank, what could I use to increase flow in a 15" cube? When do I start adding my Seachem Flourish ferts? How long will the tank take to stabilise with the ammonia leaching from the substrate? Should I be doing water changes? Alot of questions I know, I just want to get this right from the start!


----------



## Vazkez (7 Aug 2014)

Hello there,

this will get you started...

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/



Jhncf said:


> When do I start adding my Seachem Flourish ferts?



you can start from day 1 I normaly start from day 3 after first water change...



Jhncf said:


> How long will the tank take to stabilise with the ammonia leaching from the substrate?



normaly about 3 moths but you can add fish on day 1 if you wach them close



Jhncf said:


> Should I be doing water changes?



YES at least few in a week about 3 for first 2 weeks then you can slowly slow down to 1 in a week after feew weeks

There is many good tutorials around this forum if you use search  Also is good to look on some of the jornuals here as people mostly run to a problems and solve them so you can lern much from that too...

Good luck with your new setup 

Vazz


----------



## Jhncf (7 Aug 2014)

Thanks Vazz, will have a look at that tutorial, great help!


----------



## Vazkez (7 Aug 2014)

Few more points ....

Before you start anything set your target. Think what you trying to achieve with your tank. Do you want to go low or high tech. If this is your first set up I strongly recommend low tech as this give you more space for errors. With high tech you achieve things quicker, however it's need more attention and time from your side and you might end up with lots of trouble....

At the end patients is your friend that's the thing which I still need to learn ;P


----------



## Jhncf (7 Aug 2014)

I've had a couple of setups before in larger tanks and had alot of success with just sand substrate, no co2 and some root tabs and liquid ferts but this is my first try with a proper aquascape and soil as a substrate. I want to keep it low tech at the moment but I may end up going high tech a few months down the line.


----------

